# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Bank loan contract

## manofaus

So I actually started my genuine owner builder journey at the end of last year. I finally got approval for finance in late November last year. I booked frames which were meant to show up in January, but the hit and miss promises of the frame supplier meant the frames were here mid-September. In the meantime, I took time off and put down the screw piers, concrete and bearers, joists and flooring. The weather delay took its toll, but none the less ready for frames when they arrived.
Now when you go for the loan you set out your milestones in which you can draw down on your loan. I had the luxury of having enough cash to fund up to this point. Probably enough left for the roof after frames stood (currently underway). So it's been, 10 months since loan approval and contracts signed with bank. 
The funny part is me and the manager started to talk about getting the receipts together to present to the bank to make the first of the 2 progress payments or draw downs. So we put that out there.
Somebody was listening, the bank rang us tuesday and said........
Your loan contract has expired, you must reapply. 
How the heck does that happen. I can't find a date on the contract. It only says we must have started construction in 6 months from signing. 
I am LIVID.

----------


## johnc

Would suggest your talk to the manager or loan officer at your nearest branch, sometimes they can sort these speed humps out.

----------


## r3nov8or

So, you started construction within 6 months of signing?

----------


## manofaus

Yes I did. Screw piers end of January. Yes I know 9 months and only just got the frames up.

----------

